# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  Beekeeping for Donkeys

## HJBee

This is a rather sweet story. Couldn't help thinking of Jon when I saw it: -

http://www.treehugger.com/culture/ho...is-donkey.html

----------


## gavin

LOL!  The parallels are remarkable.

----------


## Neils

Brilliant, I approve.

----------


## Jon

Gary Larson should draw a group of donkeys arguing about whether a Sheriff suit and gloves are necessary or whether the better handling donkeys can work bare hooved.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Poor donkey!  He certainly does not look happy in that little video clip and walks with difficulty.  If he's carrying the honey - why on earth does he need a suit?
Kitta

----------

